# Dash Grab Bar



## Roxanne (Dec 24, 2012)

Could someone assist me in explaining how to remove the dash grab bar on a 66 GTO. Thank you.


----------



## gjones (Oct 8, 2012)

*grab bar*

Very simple procedure. Two nuts under the dash. (Might have to pull the glovebox, if you can't reach behind with a socket). Mine was buckled, but was able to flatten it with weights, reapply epoxy and let it sit a few hours. Looks great!


----------

